# Inept at ricotta cheese



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

This is embarrassing, but I cannot make ricotta cheese to save my life. I make Chevre, and I can make Mozzarella, but I cannot make ricotta from the whey. What is wrong with me? Isn't it supposed to be really easy like vinegar cheese? I heat the whey to 180 and add the vinegar and nothing happens. The latest batch was from mozzarella whey. I just don't get it. :help

Tiffany


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

You need to heat the mozarella whey to 195F add milk, bring the heat back up to 195F and voila ricotta cheese! No vinegar necessary.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Also late lactation or high SCC you won't get any ricotta either


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

What is SCC? Good to know about the late lactation, although, I don't think that is my problem.

Tiffany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

somatic cell count


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

no vinegar?? i have heated my mozz whey to 195 (any less and it wont' work) then use vinegar. i let it sit for a good while (at least 20 mins.) before even trying to strain it. i LOVE this cheese. 

once it didn't work and i realized i was being lazy and didn't heat enough. since i thought it was ruined anyhow, i went ahead to heat it up again, to 195, added a touch more vinegar, and it still worked.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Whey from mozz is acidic enough to make ricotta, you don't need vinegar at all. The temp is the key to getting curd.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

can we get ricotta from feta whey?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Sometimes 

It is not as reliable as mozz whey. What I have done is bring the whey to 195F add milk bring back up to 195F wait a sec, if no curd add a little vinegar or citric, 1 tea at a time until curd forms.

Christy


----------

